# Pro Chem Dianabol Review



## RedEye. (Mar 10, 2012)

Hallo Dear Forumers, I need your help and advise.

I know someone who can get for me Pro chem Dianabol 10mg. I don't know about Pro chem anything unfortunately and I need your advise, please.

Can you tell me please how they look like and where they made some people says they from China and some from Thailand? I saw pictures they are pink round tablets with no symbol on it.

It's no strange ? Because I know British Dispensary and British Dragon has symbols on their tablets.

To take cycles of Dianabol usually recommended 30 mg per day. On pro chem recommended 30 - and more ,it's no weird?

I never had cycles but as I reviewed on different webs I understood that I have to start from 10g (for 2-3days), after more until 30 mg. What about last week do I need to reduce dosage until 0, then 3 week time out, after again from 10 mg to 30 mg. Because some people are continuing without any reduce. Thanks

All answers will be highly appreciated.


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Think you need to do a lot more research mate on steroids before you even begin a cycle


----------



## ricer90 (Jan 26, 2012)

U can't request steroids on here mate. Ull get banned. read the forum rules.

Ok first thing i did before touching any steroids was read read read!! Almost for a year. U need to be aware of what side affect can occurr and a correct PCT . Search the forum for dianabol cycles mate there will be tons of info !! If u go to a body building gym ask one of the big lads in there. im sure they will help u.

Usual cycle of dbol would be from 30mg ed for 6weeks. don't bother going up and down tapering just stick at 30mg ed

gd luck pal.


----------



## RedEye. (Mar 10, 2012)

mark67 I had done research on different webs and i couldn't find much about PRO CHEM Dianabol...but I am here and need some professional advice. I asked questions about Pro chem in this Thread and I would be glad if I get answers


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

RedEye. said:


> mark67 I had done research on different webs and i couldn't find much about PRO CHEM Dianabol...but I am here and need some professional advice. I asked questions about Pro chem in this Thread and I would be glad if I get answers


its not the issue of pro chem, its how you're talking about running your cycle which is making people question whether you're ready


----------



## RedEye. (Mar 10, 2012)

I just wondering to don't make a mistake. Some people are saying Dianabol has to be used with testerone. I just need your help is that true ? Cos what i want to try one cycle. I am not planning to carry on taking steroids in future.


----------



## Oxy_man (Mar 11, 2012)

dbols are crap unless u through in a bit of test ... u shud get 50mg pro.chem oxy's .. see how u go with them


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

If your starting a new course, presuming you have done lots of reading ect, diet, health checks, dbol and test enanthate at 500mg per week, with 40-60mg of dbols for upto 4 weeks will do you well, would recommend you using some aromasin or another AI, and also look into the length of your cycle and pct, as for pc dbols as good as any other ug lab.


----------



## Oxy_man (Mar 11, 2012)

topdog... are pro chem oxy's any gd ?? im told there quality and ifso how long shud i start noticeing gains ? at 50mg a day


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Oxy_man said:


> topdog... are pro chem oxy's any gd ?? im told there quality and ifso how long shud i start noticeing gains ? at 50mg a day


Yes, oxy's are good, but only good when your running them, once you come off you pretty much lose what gains you have achieved due to water retention(water around the joint allowing you to lift heavier), when I was 20/21 taking these at a young age made me one angry ****, use with caution.


----------



## Oxy_man (Mar 11, 2012)

ok will do, how long would i start to notice gains about 2 weeks yh ? ... and i had british dragon dbols once they were like hard and chalky.. these prochem oxy's desolve in my mouth straight away when i taker a mouthful of water ?? ... also whats best to run along side with oxy's ?? could i do a oxy only cycle ??


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Oxy_man said:


> ok will do, how long would i start to notice gains about 2 weeks yh ? ... and i had british dragon dbols once they were like hard and chalky.. these prochem oxy's desolve in my mouth straight away when i taker a mouthful of water ?? ... also whats best to run along side with oxy's ?? could i do a oxy only cycle ??


I would put test in mate, you a power lifter or bodybuilder? test builds muscle, 2 weeks good training and good diet all should go well, have an AI or tomox on hand as oxy bad for the gyno.


----------



## Oxy_man (Mar 11, 2012)

what else can i run alongside a oxy course ? .. as i dont fancy useing test as its a injectible yh ?? .. im a body builder or atleast like to call myself one lmaoo


----------



## Oxy_man (Mar 11, 2012)

is there any shops i can buy nolva as like u say oxy's are bad for gyno and i dont fancy growing a pair of boobies


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

A good starting point for dbol would be 20mg a day. Personally I'd run that for 6 weeks and on workout days take it all before workout on non training days I'd only take 10mg a day to reduce aromatisation effects.

Unless you are really sensitive that dose won't provide you any real sides but some noticeable gains.

Pct I'd use either ROHM PCT caps or nolva at 20mg a day for 2 weeks..

That's a decent low risk beginners course


----------



## Oxy_man (Mar 11, 2012)

hey tiny tom .. u from bristol isit .. i live in keynsham use to live in whitchurch were abouts u form ??


----------



## Oxy_man (Mar 11, 2012)

whats ur facebook name ? il add you yeh ?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Oxy_man said:


> hey tiny tom .. u from bristol isit .. i live in keynsham use to live in whitchurch were abouts u form ??





Oxy_man said:


> whats ur facebook name ? il add you yeh ?


From your shocking use of text speak I think that's probably not a good idea.. Plus I don't like to talk drug sh!t on my Facebook that's why I come on here.

No offence but not got the time for one to ones on gear use, that's why I post on here so everyone can benefit.


----------



## RedEye. (Mar 10, 2012)

Tinytom, thx i appreciate your post. My plan is to take Dianabol for 4 weeks, 10mg for 3 days after increase it to 20 mg and stuck on it. What you think guys dosage is ok for gaining ?

I heard many suggestions about Nolvadex,Some people says it's good when you take with Dianabol because you can avoid side effects and gains weight as well , some says its better after stop taking Dianabol. What you think guys can you tell me, please?

And if i take Dianabol for 4 weeks, how long i have to take Nolvadox and how many dosage do i need if i took 20mg Dianabol before?

Guys I apologise for those questions which might be stupid questions for you, i just want to start with some knowledge about them but that is way to learn for me , cos i heard and read many suggestion and i want to see how exact they are to each other. Thanks


----------



## Ben Jenkins (Feb 28, 2012)

I would go for something a little milder for your first cycle. Think it through bro, maybe some var with prims or deca??


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Oxy_man said:


> dbols are crap unless u through in a bit of test ... u shud get 50mg pro.chem oxy's .. see how u go with them





Oxy_man said:


> topdog... are pro chem oxy's any gd ?? im told there quality and ifso how long shud i start noticeing gains ? at 50mg a day


lmao nice idea recommending something you haven't actually done yet!

OP plenty of people run dbol only cycles and gain well, if you keep your diet clean, salt levels low and drink plenty of water you shoulsn't blow up like a balloon and then lose all your watery gains when you come off.

Pro chem dbol is fine, I have used it to good effect.

Dbol will benefit you more if you run it at 30-40mg a day for your first time. If you get symptoms of gyno then you can take 10-20mg nolvadex every day until it's gone, some people take it from the start regardless of symptoms to be cautious, that's up to you, run it at 10mg if you choose to do this.

dbol only for 6 weeks at 30-40mg a day, if you run Nolva along side it you probably won't need a pct. If you wanted to you can run the nolva for 3 weeks from the day after your last dbol tab at 20mg a day.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ben Jenkins said:


> I would go for something a little milder for your first cycle. Think it through bro, maybe some var with prims or deca??


Are you serious??? Dbol is plenty mild

The man wants to run dbol so why you tellin him to run var and what ever else... then you tell him to run deca without test but with var :confused1:


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

mark67 said:


> Think you need to do a lot more research mate on steroids before you even begin a cycle


Face palm

What do you think hes doing?


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

I personally would only use oxies as a kickstart if your running a longer injectable cycle, 90% of people who use oxies will lose there gains due to bad diet... the other 10% will keep a small amount of gains but they will lose the water they were holding from the oxies... Good for a strengh boost though.


----------



## RedEye. (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi again Guys 

At least I decided to run Dianabol 20mg per day for 4 weeks. With Nolva and Clomid( I hope they 2 okey, i guess arimidex is pointless). Nolva i will start use after 3rd week of taking Dianabol + 2 weekafter finish Dianabol. (which means 3 week in total 10 mg per day ) .

Clomid i decided to take with Dianabol for 4 weeks 50mgper day(which means i will stop to take it after finishing Dianabol).

Guys please help me i done some research and i found thread one worst then anothe suggestion made me confused :S . i couldn't find appropriate forum for Dianabol 20mg perday. I won't increase more than 20mg, cos its my first cycle and i guess i don't need harsh my self.

All answers will be appreciated ( like always  ). Many thanks :beer:


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

RedEye. said:


> Hi again Guys
> 
> At least I decided to run Dianabol 20mg per day for 4 weeks. With Nolva and Clomid( I hope they 2 okey, i guess arimidex is pointless). Nolva i will start use after 3rd week of taking Dianabol + 2 weekafter finish Dianabol. (which means 3 week in total 10 mg per day ) .
> 
> ...


First time user normally go with 30mg per day. I think 20mg is a little bit too cautious.

My first time a had blue heart dianabol, 10mg from Thialand and those ****ers were strong!! But I still started with 30mg per day.


----------



## RedEye. (Mar 10, 2012)

Graham-jack said:


> First time user normally go with 30mg per day. I think 20mg is a little bit too cautious.
> 
> My first time a had blue heart dianabol, 10mg from Thialand and those ****ers were strong!! But I still started with 30mg per day.


I appreciate your advise. But i better start my first ever cycle with 20. Second cycly i will do 30 mg. What you think about my cycle and PCT ? 

You were taking Dianabol with ? and write dosage of pcts if you don't mind : )


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

RedEye. said:


> I appreciate your advise. But i better start my first ever cycle with 20. Second cycly i will do 30 mg. What you think about my cycle and PCT ?
> 
> You were taking Dianabol with ? and write dosage of pcts if you don't mind : )


The first time I just took them on their own. 30mg per day for 6 weeks.

I didn't run pct mate.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think alot of the little gains guys get on gear is down to training.

I see stuff like cable crossovers, pec deck, leg extensions and then they wonder why they don't get that hard, strong looking appearance on cycle.

Gear only makes what you are doing better, if you are not doing very well, then looking to gear you probably will be disappointed.


----------



## RedEye. (Mar 10, 2012)

Graham-jack said:


> The first time I just took them on their own. 30mg per day for 6 weeks.
> 
> I didn't run pct mate.


Without PCT sucks :S...


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

RedEye. said:


> Hallo Dear Forumers, I need your help and advise.
> 
> I know someone who can get for me Pro chem Dianabol 10mg. I don't know about Pro chem anything unfortunately and I need your advise, please.
> 
> ...


its very unlikely if you have a legit source to get faked ugl aas


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

some of the advice in here has been a good laugh


----------



## RedEye. (Mar 10, 2012)

jake87 said:


> some of the advice in here has been a good laugh


 :confused1:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

RedEye. said:


> Without PCT sucks :S...


How do you know?You have never done a cycle before!


----------



## RedEye. (Mar 10, 2012)

gduncan said:


> How do you know?You have never done a cycle before!


Good point !...Internet gave me knowledge, but unfortunately it didnt gived me about PCT& Cycle for 20mg/per day Dianabol


----------



## RedEye. (Mar 10, 2012)

Guys Please,please and again please, give me some advice or What you think about that? Is it appropriate cycle and PCT? Maybe i need to take 1 tablet of clomid? Cos too much test isnt good :S,Cos nolva already increases test for 150%

At least I decided to run Dianabol 20mg per day for 4 weeks. With Nolva and Clomid( I hope they 2 okey, i guess arimidex is pointless,but what you think?). Nolva i will start use after 3rd week of taking Dianabol + 2 weekafter finish Dianabol. (which means 3 week in total 10 mg per day ) .

Clomid i decided to take with Dianabol for 4 weeks 50mgper day(which means i will stop to take it after finishing Dianabol).

Guys please help me i done some research and i found thread one worst then another suggestions of people made me confused :S . i couldn't find appropriate forum for Dianabol 20mg perday. I won't increase more than 20mg, cos its my first cycle and i guess i don't need harsh my self. Please give me advise just for 20mg Dianabol. This cycle and PCT i suggest but what you think?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

OK mate I will try to keep it simple for you as it seems like English is not your first language.

Take your dianabol at 20mg or 30mg per day - your choice. Do this for around 6 weeks.

PCT starts first day after that 6 weeks. Just nolva would be OK or add clomid if you want.

You need to be aware of gyno using dbol - this is the forming of male breasts. Symptoms include itching, tenderness, and lumps under your nipple. To stop this you can use nolva at around 20mg per day or arimidex at around 1mg every 2 days.

Good luck.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Only problem with too much test. Is aromatisation. But if you have arimidex or nolva this shouldnt be a problem. Also im not sure if i read wrong but taking nolva 2weeks after dbol etc is wrong i would do this

30mg dbol each day 4-6 weeks.

Nolva on hand incase gyno symptoms arise. If so take 20mg ed until its gone.

Arimidex can be ran around 0.25mg-0.5mg eod (even 1mg eod) if you feel you need to. dosage is person dependant so find what suits you.

Then start pct day after last dbol. Nolva for 4weeks at 20mg.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

jeffj said:


> Only problem with too much test. Is aromatisation. But if you have arimidex or nolva this shouldnt be a problem. Also im not sure if i read wrong but taking nolva 2weeks after dbol etc is wrong i would do this
> 
> 30mg dbol each day 4-6 weeks.
> 
> ...


Right Redeye you have now officially been spoonfed,your cycle is sorted,STOP asking the same questions over and over!


----------



## RedEye. (Mar 10, 2012)

ba baracuss said:


> OK mate I will try to keep it simple for you as it seems like English is not your first language.
> 
> Take your dianabol at 20mg or 30mg per day - your choice. Do this for around 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot thats what i wanted to know )


----------



## RedEye. (Mar 10, 2012)

jeffj said:


> Only problem with too much test. Is aromatisation. But if you have arimidex or nolva this shouldnt be a problem. Also im not sure if i read wrong but taking nolva 2weeks after dbol etc is wrong i would do this
> 
> 30mg dbol each day 4-6 weeks.
> 
> ...


You read it right. Thanks a lot


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I would add clomid in that mix for your PCT.

I do not rate nolva only cycles from my personal experience.


----------



## Numb (Jan 11, 2010)

RedEye. said:


> Guys Please,please and again please, give me some advice or What you think about that? Is it appropriate cycle and PCT? Maybe i need to take 1 tablet of clomid? Cos too much test isnt good :S,Cos nolva already increases test for 150%
> 
> At least I decided to run Dianabol 20mg per day for 4 weeks. With Nolva and Clomid( I hope they 2 okey, i guess arimidex is pointless,but what you think?). Nolva i will start use after 3rd week of taking Dianabol + 2 weekafter finish Dianabol. (which means 3 week in total 10 mg per day ) .
> 
> ...


Pretty pointless shutting down your natural test for 20mg a day, I would hit 30mg. I know its your first cycle, but if your prone to getting sides, the differentiation between 20mg and 30mg will be slight to unnoticeable anyway.

Week 1-6 dbol, keep nolva on hand- take novla if you develop gyno symptoms.

Week 6-10 20mg nolva 50mg clomid


----------



## RedEye. (Mar 10, 2012)

hackskii said:


> I would add clomid in that mix for your PCT.
> 
> I do not rate nolva only cycles from my personal experience.


I definitely will run 50mg Clomid every day


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

RedEye. said:


> I definitely will run 50mg Clomid every day


I would run 100mg for a couple of weeks myself.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Lil note..have your clomid late possibly just before bed this seemed to help me eliminate the sides from clomid. Iv read this a few times. Tried it an had no sides at all.


----------



## RedEye. (Mar 10, 2012)

Numb said:


> Pretty pointless shutting down your natural test for 20mg a day, I would hit 30mg. I know its your first cycle, but if your prone to getting sides, the differentiation between 20mg and 30mg will be slight to unnoticeable anyway.
> 
> Week 1-6 dbol, keep nolva on hand- take novla if you develop gyno symptoms.
> 
> Week 6-10 20mg nolva 50mg clomid


Thanks for post bro


----------



## RedEye. (Mar 10, 2012)

Week 1: Dianabol 20mg/ Clomid50mg

Week 2: Dianabol 20mg/ Clomid50mg

Week 3: Dianabol 20mg/ Clomid 50mg/ Nolva 10mg every 3 day

Week 4: Dianabol 20mg/ Clomid / Nolva 10mg every other day

Week 5: Only nolva 10mg perday

This is my plan to do Cycle and PCT


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

RedEye. said:


> Week 1: Dianabol 20mg/ Clomid50mg
> 
> Week 2: Dianabol 20mg/ Clomid50mg
> 
> ...


That isn't a cycle and PCT,have you actually read the information people have went out of their way to provide you on numerous occasions throughout this thread?


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

week 1: Dbol 20mg

week 2: Dbol 20mg

week 3: Dbol 20mg

week 4: Dbol 20mg

following day when the Dbol are all gone start ur pct.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## RedEye. (Mar 10, 2012)

Breeny said:


> week 1: Dbol 20mg
> 
> week 2: Dbol 20mg
> 
> ...


I am wondering for gyno thats why i am planing to take nolva in PCT


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

if u start showing signs of gyno, start using nolva at 20mg a day til it stops, u can always start nolva again if gyno comes back.

PCT = post cycle therapy, means u take it after ur cycle.


----------



## RedEye. (Mar 10, 2012)

Breeny said:


> if u start showing signs of gyno, start using nolva at 20mg a day til it stops, u can always start nolva again if gyno comes back.
> 
> PCT = post cycle therapy, means u take it after ur cycle.


Thx for post...

ok i will tak nolva after cycle.

but in cycle i will take clomid, cos if dbol shut my test i would be in trouble :S


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

m8 ur not gonna avoid shutdown, i'll make it real easy for u.

week 1: Dbol 20mg

week 2: Dbol 20mg

week 3: Dbol 20mg

week 4: Dbol 20mg

week 5: Clomid 50mg + Nolva 20mg

week 6: Clomid 50mg + Nolva 20mg

week 7: Clomid 50mg + Nolva 20mg

week 8: Clomid 50mg + Nolva 20mg

cant make this any easier for u m8.


----------



## RedEye. (Mar 10, 2012)

Breeny said:


> m8 ur not gonna avoid shutdown, i'll make it real easy for u.
> 
> week 1: Dbol 20mg
> 
> ...


I got from you previous post....Thanks a lot mate this was very informative...

Thanks again:beer:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

thanks for entertaining me at work tonight its been well priceless!


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Gains will be not even worth it 20mg dbol....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MacUK said:


> Gains will be not even worth it 20mg dbol....


You will see gains on 20mg dbol daily, that is almost 3 times natty production.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

What gains would you expect? 2lbs?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MacUK said:


> What gains would you expect? 2lbs?


It depends.

A skinny dude overfeeding could gain more than 2 pounds.

I have seen guys get 2 years worth of growth in just a few months time.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Does make me smile where the definition of a good cycle is the weight gain.

Unless you are using peptides then 4lbs of weight gain on a cycle is a good cycle if you are doing things right and eating well etc

Loads more than this usually indicates water retention or fat, yes I know you need to gain a little of both to gain muscle but not the 10-12 lbs that some people think is great. Just not possible to gain muscle that fast with just gear


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Does make me smile where the definition of a good cycle is the weight gain.
> 
> Unless you are using peptides then 4lbs of weight gain on a cycle is a good cycle if you are doing things right and eating well etc
> 
> Loads more than this usually indicates water retention or fat, yes I know you need to gain a little of both to gain muscle but not the 10-12 lbs that some people think is great. Just not possible to gain muscle that fast with just gear


4lbs on someone who is in great condition is good yes but the guy asking help on the dbol cycle is obv not in the same condition you are, hence best to gain the mass first and gain good 12-14 lbs for a few cycles before lowering bf and getting into condition,

I've only gained 10lbs or so in 3 months but im lowering bf whilst growing otherwise I'd just smash 150mg of oxies test and deca but my comment was about the guy asking for help bud didn't mean In general mate


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pro chem are a good lab.

I don't hear many good things about there oral tho...

Dnt search prochem dbol just search dbol... As dbol is dbol... Read about dbol then ask opinions on labs...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lol as a newb 1st cycle if you can't make gains on 20mg ed you know your cut out for chess and not bbing... Lol


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Tbf I get on well with prochem orals, dbol and oxies tbol only ones I've used though, best orals I ever had we're bd back in the day


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

MacUK said:


> 4lbs on someone who is in great condition is good yes but the guy asking help on the dbol cycle is obv not in the same condition you are, hence best to gain the mass first and gain good 12-14 lbs for a few cycles before lowering bf and getting into condition,
> 
> I've only gained 10lbs or so in 3 months but im lowering bf whilst growing otherwise I'd just smash 150mg of oxies test and deca but my comment was about the guy asking for help bud didn't mean In general mate


How much muscle you think is in that 10lb?


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol as a newb 1st cycle if you can't make gains on 20mg ed you know your cut out for chess and not bbing... Lol


Most people don't eat though lol, personally my diet isn't great I have 3-4 solid meals and about 4-5 protein shakes just can't physically stomach anymore food


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> How much muscle you think is in that 10lb?


Not much mate but my comment wasn't about muscle mate


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm just under 14 stone but if I got into stage condition I'd easily lose 3-4 stone I'm not denying that


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

MacUK said:


> Not much mate but my comment wasn't about muscle mate


Your comment wasn't about muscle? Lol wtf is the point on a bbing forum in a thread about aas and poss gains in making a comment about gains that are not muscle gains? Lol

After my last cheat I gained 6lb in one day... Its irrelevant in a convo about gains as iv gained nothing in that day lol


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> Your comment wasn't about muscle? Lol wtf is the point on a bbing forum in a thread about aas and poss gains in making a comment about gains that are not muscle gains? Lol
> 
> After my last cheat I gained 6lb in one day... Its irrelevant in a convo about gains as iv gained nothing in that day lol


Because he's obv not in the condition your in so what I'm saying is why not get on a cycle to gain mass before worrying about muscle gains


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

MacUK said:


> Because he's obv not in the condition your in so what I'm saying is why not get on a cycle to gain mass before worrying about muscle gains


Lol gain mass... Then worry about muscle... Later... Lol!

Ok so take aas for what reason if not for muscle?

Boat? Use sodium

Fat? Eat shyt

So why take aas if your concerned with muscle?

Re read what you have said and re think wtf your doing and why your doing it bud


----------

